# Green Pass Combination



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi All

Apologies if this thread already exists.

I am due to get my third COVID-19 vaccination at the end of January. I will receive this vaccination in Italy. 

My question is, will I be able to combine my original UK green pass with an Italian one? I am worried that because my first two doses were received in the UK, that my third one won't be registered and my Green Pass will not be valid for my third dose. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Cory


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

My first two doses I received two different codes. The second one stating that it was for a second dose. Tomorrow when I get my third I expect a new code which will show it's for a third dose.

Did you register to receive a booster? If so the code they send you to use on the app should show you received the booster


----------



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi Nick

I have registered and booked my third dose. So I imagine I'll receive a code after the appointment which I can enter to access my new green pass.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure how Italy is doing all this, but that's how it works elsewhere. Friend of mine got her first two doses in Italy, and then returned to France, where she got her "booster" third dose. She received her French vaccination pass no problem (which includes the appropriate code for the European vaccination pass) - apparently the code simply indicates the necessary details for which dose you've received (i.e. "3/3"), the date you got it and the maker of the vaccine you received.


----------



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Ah sounds pretty simple!

Was just a tad worried it wouldn't all link up or that I wouldn't be able to get a digital one. 

But all seems like it should be fine.

Thanks again


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I received my code today and the new pass shows it's for all three shots. If you registered for the booster I think you'll be fine.


----------



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks all.

I've managed to get my SPID set up as well so I think I should be all good for next week when I get the booster

Cheers


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

CoryMac said:


> Hi All
> 
> Apologies if this thread already exists.
> 
> ...


Green passes work and you don't need the booster for it to be valid.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

RobertW said:


> you don't need the booster for it to be valid.


Depends how old your second dose is. If it's been more than six months you need the booster


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

I didn't know that, sorry.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

This is worth a look.


----------

